# Neutering and hematoma issues



## Earp (Nov 5, 2010)

I adopted my 2yr old(Kaiser) about a month ago. Had him neutered 2wks ago. 4-5 days after surgery, his scrotum was swollen enough to appear as if he was never fixed. Vet gave me anti-inflamatory meds and they did the trick. But now, a week later, it's starting to look swollen again. Anyone else experience this? Vet is suggesting 2nd surgery to remove entire scrotum.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you had him tested for von Willebrand disease (VWD)
IF NOT, I would pay for the testing before any other surgeries.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1614&aid=488
google for other links


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Poor baby, hopefully he's feeling better now...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have seen this happen in adult males that get neutered. It is so painful! The best you can do is keep him quiet, ice it if he'll let you, and wait. I would hold off on the scrotum surgery until it's a last option.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happened to my adult male, when he decided to make a mad dash around the yard after neutering two words ICE PACKS,,and I would also hold off on the scrotum surgery unless absolutely necessary..

Sometimes the vet can also aspirate (remove the fluid) if necessary


----------



## Earp (Nov 5, 2010)

Going in for a 2nd opinion on monday. He doesn't seem to have any discomfort so far, and isn't disturbed if I touch affected area. New vet is suggesting warm compresses for next couple days til appointment.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He may have a blood vessel reopening and bleeding. It gets absorbed after a while. One of my fosters had his scrotum swollen to the size of a large grapefruit and purple after the surgery. The vet would not admit to the bleeding, she said it was inflammation. It took weeks for it to return to "normal".

It is probably not something serious with your boy, probably on and off bleeding from one of the damaged blood vessels.


----------



## Earp (Nov 5, 2010)

Good news--- I've limited Kaiser's activity over last few days. He's not a fan of the compresses though. The swelling is starting to go down. Scrotum is still swollen, but nowhere near as bad as originally.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

too much exercise will cause that too. keep him quiet until it's healed completely.


----------



## Earp (Nov 5, 2010)

Took Kaiser in for 2nd opinion. The new Vet said it's in Kaiser's best interest to remove the scrotum. No signs of infection, but shouldn't be this level of swelling and discomfort 2-3 wks post surgery.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My foster was horribly swollen for two weeks and less swollen for 4 weeks.
The activity might have caused the blood vessel to bleed. 

I am not sure if another surgery is a good idea. There can be swelling, bleeding and complications from that one as well. What was the vet's explanation regarding the cause of the swelling. It is a good idea to diagnose as opposed to just cut. They sent mine home with scrotum of the size of the grapefruit as if it were nothing unusual. They said it could not be bleeding, which is not true. One of the members here had his dog chew through the stitches and a lot of clotted blood discharged through the hole.


----------



## Earp (Nov 5, 2010)

New Vet referred to it as "Severe Scrotal Hematoma" after routine castration. Then explained that scrotal ablation(total removal) is standard treatment when this condition occurs. Not for the swelling, but for the dogs extreme level of discomfort. I researched, and everything I found, supports that.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Best wishes for a full recovery! Poor guy


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Interesting. My vet just recommended to wait it out.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck!


----------

